# Weaving links



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is the spot to post resources for weaving info. 

We have a seperate thread for Fibers so post that there. 

Thanks 

Here is one for the rag rug makers: http://www.netw.com/~rafter4/article.htm 


Interweave Press 
http://www.interweave.com/ 


Spinner's and Weaver's house cleaning pages, If you are looking to buy anything fiber related this should be your first stop for good used equipment.http://homepages.together.net/~kbruce/kbbspin.html 


Mielke's Farm. This is a wonderful site fo any fibering needs. Needle felting, free patterns, fibers, forms, spinning supplies, knitting, weaving, etc... 
http://www.mielkesfarm.com/index.html 

Here is the link for Woodland Wool Works. My personal favorite place to shop. They sell everything. And best of all they have a layaway plan you can do for larger purcheses. They also take trade-ins and sell used equipment. They are nice and very reputable to deal with. 
http://www.woodlandwoolworks.com/ 

Here is the link for The Woolery. I am not too familiar with them but I do know a lot of people who rely on them for many things. 
http://www.woolery.com/ 

LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND!! 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FiberBuyandTrade/messages/?viscount=100 

Victorian Video Productions -- http://www.victorianvid.com 

They have videos for every kind of fiber art including basketmaking, beadmaking, crochet, fabric painting, kitting, lacemaking, rug braiding and hooking, sewing, needlework, spinning, dyeing, felting, weaving. They're really well done videos too. 

Here are two places that rent the Victorian videos - I think $10 for 2 weeks. 

http://www.paradisefibers.com/videos/index.asp 

and 

http://207.5.150.37/default.htm 

No personal experience with either of them but I wish I'd found these before spending a wad on buying all the spinning videos 

This is where I purchase all of my yarns ( I know, heresy for weaving. It's called Webbs and the email address is www.yarn.com 
Mickey


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

There are also a couple of Yahoo groups specifically for weavers:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Weaving/?yguid=160590494

And for rug weavers:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Rugtalk/?yguid=160590494

I'll also add some shopping places I use on a regular basis (I know, more heresy!):

http://www.halcyonyarn.com/ (Their Deco and Geo rug wool packs beautifully into a weft face rug)

http://weavingsouthwest.com/supplies/yarns/index.html (their rug warp is the nicest I've found) ((I'm not brave enough to use my own spinning for warp yet)

And for weaving drafts and ideas:

http://handweaving.net/Home.aspx (I can, and have, spent days browsing through this site)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is another Yahoo group I belong to it is for small looms.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/loom/?yguid=225727837


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are two links I found when I did a search on direct warping on a rigid heddle loom. Both have loads of great information on things other than weaving.

Scroll down past the info on the loom in this first link.
http://www.schachtspindle.com/instr...ndle.com/instructions/weaving/flip_manual.htm

This one has actual photographs

http://www.allfiberarts.com/library/gallery/rigidheddle.htm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Rug weaving site http://www.geocities.com/rugtalk/


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

On-Line Digital Archive of Documents on Weaving and Related Topics:

http://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/index.html

You'll need Adobe Reader 4.0 or higher. Plus it's not just weaving - there's crochet, tatting, lacemaking, etc. Looks like there are quite a few of ThÃ©rÃ¨se de Dillmont's books, Mostly older stuff, but some newer such as:
Collingwood, Peter. Rug Weaving Techniques: Beyond the Basics, Interweave Press, 1990, 160 pages. Note: By permission of the author. Posted April 3, 2005. 
Collingwood, Peter. The Techniques of Rug Weaving, Waton-Guptill, 1968, 577 pages. Note: By permission of the author. Posted April 1, 2005.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

My but this is an old thread.....Nothing new?
Here's a link to lots of free drafts for you weavers.
http://www.handweaving.net/Home.aspx

Just touching the surface right now. So much to understand.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Osiris! This should have been att of the sticky, things of interest. I should go through all the links and check them. If you have more to add please go ahead and do so. I'll probably try moving this up or making it a sticky. We are getting more and more weavers here, which is a good thing.

Eta; this is already part of the sticky, Things of Interest.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't have much to add, but glad to hear some weavers are joining the fold! Maybe someone can help me with some 'learnin' because I don't know a thing about it and I don't have the time for a guild or classes. But it sure is fun gathering and digesting information. I learn slowly by doing. Just starting to understand drafts. 

I'm at the age where I don't 'shivagit' about what anyone thinks. My daughter thinks I'm losing it. So do my family and friends. Gotten 2 looms in the last 3 months! LOL!! I kept sayin, 'what have I done?' Must be a reason tho, because once we stop growing we start dying and I ain't ready to be fertilizer just yet. 

The art of weaving is 25000+ years old.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Classes are guilds may be a quicker way to learn if time is an issue. Otherwise you could get a copy of Deb Chandlers book How To Weave at begin there I suppose.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Osiris, I'm itching to learn to weave, too! No room for a floor loom but I'm going to make myself a twinning loom for rugs this summer. I learn by doing, too.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

".... I'm itching to learn to weave, too! No room for a floor loom but I'm going to make myself a twinning loom for rugs this summer. I learn by doing, too. ....."


Oh NOOOO! That's what happened to me! 

In Feb. with cabin fever, I thought, "I'll just make a rag rug on a twining loom". Easy!....Slapped a frame together, ripped some cloth and did it.... but in the _process_ of researching......something in your brain turns to fiber, and suddenly the word 'loom' is leading you down paths and opportunities you had no intentions of investigating....You'll soon be saying, 'what have I done?' :hysterical:

Seriously, what I've learned in 3 months is worth every step. Go for it!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Osiris, you are such an enabler! lol!!!  

When I first found HT and found this fiber forum I thought I died and went to heaven. I started reading about all the spinning going on...and went to a guild sale...and tried a spindle...

And before you know it I was down the garden path...and had a spinning wheel or two...and some bags of roving...

And then I just had to learn how to process a whole fleece...something I have yet to learn to do...but I DO have fleeces!  And then there were all the new words to learn. WIHH loaned me some videos...and then I started to pick up my knitting needles (I have always been a crocheter)...and so on it goes! 

I still spin poorly, but I am learning. I cannot knit all that well...but I'm almost done with my first knitting project...

Last night I dreamed I put an addition on my wee house so that I could have a fiber room...

Hello. My name is Kasota. I am a fiberaholic....


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Twining is easy to learn and it produces some nice rugs/mats, mug rugs, etc. 

Just remember: 
when you're going toward the right, it's "Left over right and under the warp."
When you're heading left it's, "Right over left and under the warp"

Begin with uneven lengths, run a strong bar along the outer warp strings and be sure both ends go around that bar when you turn. Work from both ends towards the middle in 5-8 inch increments. 

I only used about 24-36 inch strips. The knot is simple You'll get it right away. 
This woman has about the best collection of vids on twining. But you can always find more on YT 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9edMZykB14[/ame]

Her explanations aren't always the best, but her results speak for themselves.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for that vid!!! 

I have been snarfing up sheets from second hand shops. I bought one of those thingies you can use to easily cut the strips. Now I just need to build my twinning loom. 

PearlB is getting a Kromski rigid heddle. I am drooling. I can't wait to see what she posts about it.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Cut/tear 1.5 inch strips for sheets. And take the time to clean off the frays. It's a pain, but the outcome is much better. You'll be pullin' strings no matter what. It pays to do as much as possible before you start. The preparation takes longer than the weaving, which is true for all weaving. 

Me, I'm onto loomin'! Just winding my second warp. Gonna try some towels. Just using rug warp. What the heck....it's cotton! And I've got about 7 yards wound already.

I have a 4 shaft table loom and I've got 2 books now: 
1. Handweavers Pattern Book by Marguerite Porter Davison. 
http://www.amazon.com/Marguerite-Porter-Davison/e/B000APY3SK/ref=dp_byline_cont_book_1
and
2. The Handweavers Pattern Directory by Anne Dixon. 
http://www.amazon.com/Handweavers-Pattern-Directory-Anne-Dixon/dp/1596680407

Please pass them on to others you think might be interested. Shop around for them. Seriously, these two are the bibles of weaving especially for beginners like me.
Meanwhile....back to the warp!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> PearlB is getting a Kromski rigid heddle. I am drooling. I can't wait to see what she posts about it.


 The thing is a monster, its so huge. I got it mostly together. They have you secure the warping dowels with a nylon cord. 

In a assembly vid they show melting both ends of the nylon cord & sticking them together to form a continuous loop. Well, that's not working out so good. So Im looking for an alternative to that. Soon as I get that done, it will be finished & ready to go. The wood & its finish make it just beautiful to behold though.

In the meantime the little Ashford Sample It Loom has been getting a good workout. Im really happy with it & glad I got it. The methods of construction are different between the 2 brands. Hands down the Ashford wins! That particular style of Ashford loom doesn't fold in half either. They have another style of RH loom that does. I almost hate to say, I get busy enough with it, that Im not in that big of a rush to get the K together. 

Osiris,

That warp rocks!! :rock:I cant wait to see what you make from it. Even from what little Ive done I know now a good warp is as much a form of art as the weaving itself.

Photos,
The looms & stand. And my 1st few test projects. Various size's yarn. Some unspun roving in the mix.Thin & thick warp's.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB - the pictures are awesome! Isn't it fun to learn something new?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I got to admit I might have met my match with weaving. Some parts of it I like, others not so much. That may well come around.

Someone said its the ultimate stash buster. I got to admit, that certainly is true! I am looking forward to that aspect of it. I think Im going to grow into this. That 32' loom is going to work out just fine, I bet. It certainly is a beauty.

Tonight Im going to start my 1st real project, a scarf. :dance:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, I've no doubt you will master it! What color scarf are you going to make? Take lots of pictures so we can see the progression!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Churro Wool warp - used in Navajo rug weaving - or any rug where you want a strong wool warp.
http://www.migrations.com/blackmesa/woolforsale.html

http://www.weavingsouthwest.com/shop/view_cat/78

http://www.gagehillcrafts.com/product/navajo-churro-warp-yarn/

http://www.rugyarn.co/2-Ply-Wool-Warp-Yarn-for-Weaving-P-1002.htm

Shop around!


----------

